# PCI sound card doesn't fit on motherboard with PCIe express slot



## Niah (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi guys,

I have got a new DAW and I have a PCI m-audio audiophile 2496 sound card.
The motherboard is an ASRock Z97 extreme4 and it doesn't have PCI slots.

Is there a solution to this? Or do I need to buy a new card? I'm searching the web for an adapter, anyone tried? Did it work?

Thank you for your help


----------



## chibear (Feb 24, 2015)

I'd suggest that, while there are PCIe-PCI adapters, maybe it's time for a new sound card. The reason is that M-Audio has gone through 2 owners since producing the 2496 and the new owners have come out and said that they will not be updating drivers for many of their 'legacy' products, in other words products produced before they took over.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Feb 24, 2015)

I'll have to face this dilemma if I get a new computer because my interface is an RME 9652. I haven't found any options aside from an external PCI adapter which connects to PCIe from Startech so I think I'll have to get a new interface. It would be nice to have something that went from PCI to USB or Sata.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 24, 2015)

I was curious about this and just looked it up. PCIe - PCI adapters are about $30, so if they do work, that's the answer.

But I always rant about never buying another expensive computer card. After getting burned with Pro Tools systems more than once - as well as MOTU cards and others - I decided to stop hitting myself in the head with a hammer.

Meanwhile my 15-year-old Metric Halo Firewire interface is still excellent.


----------



## wcreed51 (Feb 24, 2015)

There's no Win8/8.1 driver for the Audiophile, in case that's what's on your new box.


----------



## Niah (Feb 24, 2015)

Thank you for the help guys. Right at this moment I am using the built in audio from the motherboard and doing ok.

But I guess I need to find other non m-audio solutions.


----------



## kitekrazy (Feb 24, 2015)

I still buy boards with PCI slots. There's plenty of them out there. I would suggest looking at Focusrite USB devices as an affordable alternative.
The AP 2496 was one of the best budget cards out there.


----------



## wst3 (Feb 24, 2015)

Same problem here a few months back - same mobo in fact. I considered, briefly, going with an adapter, but the potential headaches led me to finally retiring my Frontier Dakota/Montana/Sierra rig. There is nothing on the market that compares in terms of features, but that's just the way these things go I'm afraid. For now I am working with a Presonus 1818VSL, and it works well, and it quite stable. Next up I need to add a few more audio ins and outs - which may not be as easy as I had hoped, and MIDI, lots of MIDI. Looking for cheap used MOTU or M-Audio boxes on ebay now<G>!


----------



## eric_w (Dec 7, 2017)

I would like to bump this thread because I'm currently in the same dilemma.

My m-audio delta 192 pci card was great but now I've updated my motherboard and there are only pcie slots.

I don't need an extra interface or anything costly - the sub-100 dollar m-audio card worked perfectly for me. 

Can anyone recommend an inexpensive pcie sound card that can also connect midi and a few input and outputs? Something similar to the m-audio delta line of products?


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 8, 2017)

Perhaps check out Focusrite Scarlett range.


----------



## Mornats (Dec 8, 2017)

For an internal sound card for music listening and not DAW use I'd recommend you check out the Asus Xonar Essence STX pci-e soundcard. Lovely sound quality. I had to replace my old PCI Soundblaster X-fi and this was a great replacement.


----------

